# Umm So what do ya do when you dont drink anymore??



## drunken marauder (May 12, 2009)

So umm Im Ive been contemplating a lot lateyl.... And like wondering about what would traveling be like with out drinkin.. Lol ya know its starting to take a toll on health and just shit expensive and I do all sorts of el retardo shit when drunk.. Plus I dunno I guess Im just getting sick of doing it all the time..... So what do yall do when your not drinkin.. Am I the only person wonderin these things??


----------



## Ravie (May 12, 2009)

well, first of all, we all dont drink ALL the time. i go on binges. drink alot for like a week then dont for a week. when your sober you get into DIY stuff, reading, writing, uhhh i dont know. bird watching? you get creative.


----------



## ianfernite (May 12, 2009)

If you have to ask, you may have a drinking problem. Haha.
In all seriousness, though, you can do ANYTHING. Learn to play an instrument. READ. Write. Make shit. Break shit. There is no limit to what you can do!


----------



## dime (May 12, 2009)

pritymic said:


> So umm Im Ive been contemplating a lot lateyl.... And like wondering about what would traveling be like with out drinkin.. Lol ya know its starting to take a toll on health and just shit expensive and I do all sorts of el retardo shit when drunk.. Plus I dunno I guess Im just getting sick of doing it all the time..... So what do yall do when your not drinkin.. Am I the only person wonderin these things??



yeah im trying to stop drinking too and finding myself wondering the same thing


----------



## drunken marauder (May 12, 2009)

I mean I dunno I just wake up in the morning with my liver throbbin and shit.. But not to mention its just getting old... Shit its been my best friend for a long time never really that far away hahaha I just want to focus on other stuff for a bit.. I dunno I got my medicaid now so maybe I can get this hep C shit under control I think you have to be sober like 6 months before they will start the interferon.. But I dont know anyone whose ever completed it.. That shits terible basically chemo


----------



## connerR (May 12, 2009)

I used to drink a lot, but I can't give up drinking. I'll have a little bit here and there, just enough to feel a little better but not enough to get belligerent. Good luck


----------



## wokofshame (May 13, 2009)

Pinball!


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 13, 2009)

Wow, I'm nearly three decades into life on Earth and I just this year started drinking alcohol, and only when I hang with friends. Guess it's my luck that I don't much like the taste...
I dunno how much time drinking actually could take in your days, but here's some suggestions you might find useful (I hope):
* begin a routine of sit-ups, push-ups, pull-ups (just do what you can and the amount will increase over time)
* climbing trees or urban structures
* plan attacks (and escapes from the scene) on all sort of institutions and property in any city
* nap on a park lawn or a beach
* visit a food bank for whatever you can use without cooking, see what you can put together from that
* collect cans or bottles to return for some recycling-deposit money, and think of other ways to make a buck
* take up a hobby of skill (a musical instrument, juggling, needlepoint, crochet, writing, drawing, painting, woodcarving, etc.)
* attend free movie showings, speakers, or debates/discussions at libraries, universities, and bookshops
* get a partner and fuck (be safe - _and don't make babies!!!_])
* stroll through a mall and notice how oblivious the workers and shoppers are to all the holes in security
* observe shoppers and try to estimate how much money gets turned into fuel for this rotten economy in exchange for unnecessary sweatshop-kid-made crap
* read books on C++ computer-programming, which you can practice and get a license to perform for big bucks (like a million other assholes)
* learn how to hack computers, so you can bring all of the industrial world to a sudden, grinding, crashing end
* go jogging, or play a bit of sport
* study some nutrition, so you know why drinking so much alcohol ain't so good
* kill and bury God


----------



## ianfernite (May 13, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> * kill and bury God





Backed completely.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 13, 2009)

I'm slowly getting myself off the booze (not very quickly admittedly) and find that smoking pot, playing music and exercising are the best ways to keep myself occupied. I also started reading a lot more. It is annoying though, just because I can carry liquor in my blood stream but putting all these damn books in my pack practically doubles its weight. Also I seem to be much more successful at spanging when drunk.


----------



## Poe Boy (May 13, 2009)

Exercise.

Write. I used to write all the time. Journaling, short stories, etc

Read, etc.


----------



## dime (May 13, 2009)

Beegod Santana said:


> I seem to be much more successful at spanging when drunk.



yeah me too. thats why its a good thing im taking a break from the road


----------



## connerR (May 13, 2009)

Poe Boy said:


> Exercise.
> 
> Write. I used to write all the time. Journaling, short stories, etc
> 
> Read, etc.



+1 for writing.

Writing is great meditation for me.


----------



## dime (May 13, 2009)

i kow im gonna be smoking more pot since i quit drinking


----------



## finn (May 13, 2009)

I started making knives when I quit drinking.


----------



## dime (May 13, 2009)

finn said:


> I started making knives when I quit drinking.



i like that idea


----------



## macks (May 13, 2009)

I'm always really surprised after 2 weeks of drinking how shitty I feel psychologically. After 3 or 4 days sober I feel like a totally different person. I used to go on like 2 weeks on and 1 week off cycles when I was traveling full time. It's funny that alcohol is such of a a socially accepted thing when you start to look at how much it can become an addiction. After the first day off I'd feel like I needed a drink. I've been drinking a lot less lately, reading and writing a lot. Also playing music and some sort of exercise helps too. Also if you're trying to quit or cut back smoking, quitting or cutting back drinking is a huge help for obvious reasons. My two cents..


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (May 13, 2009)

uuummmmmmm...I'm sure I don't know, I've never thought about what I'd do without drinking. uh hit golf balls?? I think I would honestly be lost.


----------



## drunken marauder (May 14, 2009)

So basically I fell like I have sorta wasted a lot of time drinking and the damn afects are starting to show up and there not fun.... I just want to travel for a purpose other than getting drunk in the next town....


----------



## kai (May 14, 2009)

i guess after giving up substances a while ago...albeit i drink again, but have more hobbies then i did at one time...i took up/have taken up or tried out;

-gardening
-fire breathing
-fire spinning
-making art
-working on bikes
-writing
-playing harmonica and guitar
-making/modifying clothes
-tons of card games
-picking herbs/learning about medicinal plants and other holistic medicine
-studying nutrition
-baking
-silversmithing


when i first started travelling it was also because i'd quit getting fucked up at the time and wanted something else to do. i'm also aware that most of these activities save for a few, require homesteading. i'm definately far more homebound now then i was in the past. It's the sacrifice I had to make in order to be productive (or at least feel productive) with my time and i really don't regret it either.


----------



## jarsh (May 14, 2009)

do anyhting besides going to a.a. playing guitar and reading/writing always helps me.


----------



## hassysmacker (May 14, 2009)

pritymic said:


> I mean I dunno I just wake up in the morning with my liver throbbin and shit.. But not to mention its just getting old... Shit its been my best friend for a long time never really that far away hahaha I just want to focus on other stuff for a bit.. I dunno I got my medicaid now so maybe I can get this hep C shit under control I think you have to be sober like 6 months before they will start the interferon.. But I dont know anyone whose ever completed it.. That shits terible basically chemo



not everyone gets mega sick from interferon therapy. true a lot of people do, but there are exceptions and i'm one of them. i have like 2 months left of my treatment and the interferon hasnt negatively affected me mentally or physically.

just so you know.


----------



## L.C. (May 14, 2009)

when i dont drink i drink to pass the time. also drinking is a great way to quit drinking. if you learn to drink you won't have to drink so you can drink. any questions? i need a drink.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 14, 2009)

Wow, everyone is coming up with really good lists.

I've been quitting drinking, at least for a while, and it's been about a month. I thought it would be pretty hard, but so far so good. I've just been trying to stay positive so that I'm having hella fun without it.


----------



## dime (May 14, 2009)

today is day 5 for me and im dying for a drink


----------



## drunken marauder (May 14, 2009)

Man today is day 3 for me and Ive been smokken this nasty green stuff makes me thirsty....


----------



## CdCase123 (May 14, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> * read books on C++ computer-programming



word!


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 15, 2009)

masturbate. :] it keeps the hands busy. bwahah


----------



## ianfernite (May 15, 2009)

I stole my C++ textbook from school ... I also have a VB.net ... muahahaha.


----------



## drunken marauder (May 15, 2009)

Wow so I'm like actually surprised at the amount of response.. And the humor is good to cause I'm a fukking smart ass.. Arrow some time you will have to ask me about all the fucked up stuff I have told people to do at AA meeting hahahahaa up tight assholes.... I dont knock drugs or booze hell I loved em for a long time..... And they did what they were supposed to do.... Im just tired of being oblivious and feeling like shit fo weeks on end afterwards.. Plus I dont do shit.. Hell a few accomplishments besides breathing and a ged would be nice...


----------



## Tiphareth (May 17, 2009)

Marijuana, rEADING, yOGA.


----------



## dime (May 17, 2009)

i have finally started the bud


----------



## wrkrsunite (Dec 31, 2014)

Herion


----------



## Deleted member 19368 (Jul 29, 2017)

drunken marauder said:


> So umm Im Ive been contemplating a lot lateyl.... And like wondering about what would traveling be like with out drinkin.. Lol ya know its starting to take a toll on health and just shit expensive and I do all sorts of el retardo shit when drunk.. Plus I dunno I guess Im just getting sick of doing it all the time..... So what do yall do when your not drinkin.. Am I the only person wonderin these things??


----------



## Rob Nothing (Jul 30, 2017)

old ass thread



devenheartbreak said:


> masturbate. :] it keeps the hands busy. bwahah


idle hands are the devils playthings. how long you been sober?

Generally I find more time for reading/writing, repairs, organizing shit, being creative and planning ahead when Im not drinking constantly. . took a month break from alcohol and i'm felt pretty great. easier to sleep and also a lot more room in my guts for water and food so my overall quality of life improves without it, which is why I like sobriety almost as much as I like my booze.

I feel like Ive got a fairly healthy balance going, although shits still expensive and money evaporates. Essentially when Im not drinking Im working.


----------



## Sameer (Jul 30, 2017)

I never have tasted alcohol. But smoke weed. Healthier I think. Lots of various styles here in Colorado. Mr. Pico, my dog says "It's a good thing!" He doesn't indulge but likes my attitude when I smoke... easier to con me for treats.


----------



## Alrats (Aug 15, 2017)

I had to stop traveling and lock my shit down to get off the sauce totally. Once I was off, I was good. It's hard to find new habits and ways to deal with shit. A lot of things come out sometimes when people back off from drinking. I mostly just kept to myself a lot. When I hung out with folks, I would just try and think a lot about who and what I was and work on my shit while helping my pals not totally flail their lives and shit everywhere.
The longest I've made it is 10 months. I'm currently back on the sauce, but I feel like I know now more of what I'm doing and I'm not just flailing my shit everywhere. I'm also 32 and I guess I've been doing all this shit for a long time, so I know I can "go home" (as in, I've learned how to make stability or "home" happen right quick when I need a break) and I also know that everything I do is my own personal choice, even if it's my addiction to alcohol or smoking or poor judgment.

So, I guess part of my answer is that I replaced drinking with thinking. And I figured a LOT of shit out.


----------



## nivoldoog (Aug 15, 2017)

I invested my beer drinking money into stock market. Made a decent amount of scratch. It is what funded my first adventure after military.


----------



## xtodx (Feb 18, 2018)

coming up on 4 years clean and sober. still on methadone. but not a drop of booze in 4 years
coming this april.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 19, 2018)

Just switch to smoking pot instead. I did that almost three years ago and have never felt better. Feel like a drink? Smoke instead.


----------



## Object (Feb 19, 2018)

Stay busy helping others, do something for a cause. Start a website. Make jewelry.Make music. Volunteer your time to a local charity. Paint houses. Go bird watching. Feed random ass birds. Pick up snipes. Shoe a horse. Eat bugs.


----------



## ironman (Mar 10, 2018)

Bicycle . travel. Rest . get. Super aggravated with sober road dog who never had addiction. But i. Have 2 years without alcohol . so if i can anyone can


----------



## siid (Mar 11, 2018)

work out a lot. do lots of push ups through out the day. get strong get big as fuck. learn different instruments play music learn different things run in circles walk on your hands weeeeeeee swing on the rings go here go there do everything aall at once wooooooo give back volunteer to help do stuff makes me feel lkke im giving back for all ive received on the road OH go to a different country! its way more fun!


----------



## siid (Mar 11, 2018)

make new friends too positive sober friends it helps alternating bejng around different kinds of people who dont just wanna sit around all day and drink and do nothing its just gonna bring you down Which is hard to avoid as a traveller. dont necesarily have to avoid it but theres lots of folks who will benuncomfortable with you not drinking and doigg drugs and hanging around them as if its a problem for THEM some people are cool about it... havent met many but im sure theyre out there somewhere lol


----------

